# Mk5 Gti... Any Reasons Why Not?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking at one of these new to replace my smashed up Honda... Ive tried one with APRs chip (same as BBR do) with 252bhp and it rocked. Im no stranger to chipped turbos as many will know having had a particularly lairy scooby, but im thinking of getting the DSG on the golf (I know it can handle the extra bhp so thats not the question), but anyone know a reason not to buy the Mk5 Gti or the DSG box? Ive heard tales of slip back on hills at traffic lights, but nothing else.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Errr....becasue the Mk5 handles like a panamanian registered dredger with a drunken tunisian captain at the controls!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Like virtually every other purchase we idiots make Jon....it'll be the one we want, not know to be correct!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, And I thought VW got this one right... 

I am that drunken captain... damn....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Surprised that the Golf handles badly, but it is pretty dull to look at though except for the GTi alloys.

If you want cheap thrills, have a go in a Leon FR or Cupra. Same mechanicals, way, way, way, way (...you get the drift...) better looking, so long as you avoid the body kit.

Cheaper-looking interior though (lots of hard plastics) and the suspension is 'firm' on the quick models, to say the least.

I had a diesel FR (170) as a loaner for a week, when my 'boring' 1.9tdi had to have some cosmetic work done (delivery damage).

Couldn't keep it below the speed limit and it went round corners quicker than my face could.

Couldn't live with it, if it were mine, though. The handling comes at the expense of low-speed ride comfort. My (few) flabby bits jiggled up and down quicker than the rest of me on potholed roads, which I found a little disconcerting. Really overweight people would be in danger of knocking themselves out.

From what I've seen of a scooby drivers though, it might be the car for you (edit, no disrespect intended, they're just all a bit mad  ).

With regards the DSG, I've heard nothing but good things about it.

Is the slip back not just due to poor driver understanding? Isn't it affectively a 'semi-automatic' with twin clutches?

Autos can always apply torque due to the torque converter, so can hold the car on a hill without the brakes for short periods without ill-effects. A DSG has proper clutches, so to hold steady on a hill, they'd have to slip, and that would wear the clutches out pretty quickly.

But I can't afford one, so I've only been a passenger. Certainly the driver always engaged neutral and used the handbrake whenever we were on a hill which I thought was a bit 'nanny' (only 'auto' I ever had was a proper auto and I'd just leave it in drive, unless I was going to be there a while). With hindsight, he was probably just trying not to wear the clutches out.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate, always nice to hear what people think... Especilaly about the DSG... good points 

We dont get the Seat's here tho we do get Skoda now LOL

hee hee I had an A3 TDI Sport in the UK as a company car and that had the new 2 liter TDI engine, it was superb but killed my back as Audi sports seats are badly designed... sad but true  The A3 is huge money here... so thats off my list 

LOL no offence taken, the Scooby was a top mota and I did a lot of miles in it... very comfy and fast etc. Better point ot point that either my Lotus or TVR were and those cost way more than the scooby. Few cars could better it for everday usability and its Mr Hyde moments... The new one gets bad reviews and the Evo X is better, but thats more than the Audi A3 here and the first 6mths supply is sold out... so no dice...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> From what I've seen of a scooby drivers though, it might be the car for you (edit, no disrespect intended, they're just all a bit mad  ).


Right that's it, outside now :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

mutley said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've seen of a scooby drivers though, it might be the car for you (edit, no disrespect intended, they're just all a bit mad  ).
> ...


And they're so rough too!

I'm going to go and play indoors.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I havn't had one of the lastest MK5's or is it MK6 now but I have had 8 GTI's, a 16V Jetta and the last one, a company car, was a MK4 TDI and they were almost faultless, if the new ones are as good as the older ones I wouldn't hesitate. Add to that far better residule values than Skoda or Seat and you can't really go wrong.

One of my GTI's in it's homeland, flat out on the Autoban  I drove it to work one Sunday, over 600 hard miles to the Czech Republic, never missed a beat


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

What's the situation with fuel down under Jon? I mean is diesel similar price to petrol etc? They do a deisel GT here with 140 or 170bhp. They can me mapped to about 195 (the limit for both is the same because of a filter on the exhaust). These are pretty rapid when mapped, two of my mates have them, and still do impressive mpg.

The petrol engine is a cracker mind you, the same as the Skoda estate I am fancying, and as you know can be re-mapped to about 250 safely. The GTi is held up as an example of a perfect hot hatch here. The quality of fittings are excellent, I wouldn't hesitate in getting one.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've seen of a scooby drivers though, it might be the car for you (edit, no disrespect intended, they're just all a bit mad  ).
> ...


have you seen the drivers of scobbies? all im saying is......mid life crisis

no offence


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds much like you and I have a similar history BondandBigM, Ive had a Mk2 16v TT turbo, Mk2 Jetta GTX16v, Mk3 Gti 8v and a Corrado, and have driven all of the ones that have come out up until the Mk4 reared its ugly head and I moved on to other marques... The older VWs were wonderful... the Mk2 being the pinacle of quality imho...

Allaction, Diesel is a little more expensive than petrol here, and currently were running at about 3 years ago's UK fuel prices, ie just over 80p a liter. sounds cheap but when I arrived here in 05 it was about 40p... 

The diesel is an option, but this country doesnt really understand diesel yet and very few are down here, tho VW is pushing its Golfs in diesel so its worth a look. I loved the economy on the A3 we had. It would do about 500miles on a tank the way I drive, and thats saying something LOL. Our petrol Accord 2.4 vtec manages just under 500km on the sameish tank, sigh...

Mid life crisis... LOL. Back in 00-02 maybe, damn thats when I had one... eeek.... LOL. .... but these days most scooby owners you see have their burberry caps on backwards it seems in the UK and are about 19 and mostly car clueless. Over here most are descended from lebanese stock and really know their cars. They seem to enjoy a godo street race etc. Sadly that seems to end in a death most weekends and the publicity is very bad for car nuts imho


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> Sounds much like you and I have a similar history BondandBigM, Ive had a Mk2 16v TT turbo, Mk2 Jetta GTX16v, Mk3 Gti 8v and a Corrado, and have driven all of the ones that have come out up until the Mk4 reared its ugly head and I moved on to other marques... The older VWs were wonderful... the Mk2 being the pinacle of quality imho...


 

The best of the bunch was a MK1 with a 16V motor which had a bit of work done to it, surprised a few people at the drag srtip and a Coco Channel convertible that I bought of the off chance and sold a few months later for silly money.

You can't go wrong with a Golf


----------

